# 6DII price tag and MP count rumor



## pedro (Dec 2, 2016)

Hi everyone,

For what it is worth. Stumbled upon it over at dpr. Maybe to good to be true...time will tell.

https://www.dpreview.com/forums/post/58738176


Kr Peter


----------



## BeenThere (Dec 2, 2016)

Unlikely Canon would set a price this far ahead of release.
The MP count seems reasonable. Lower than 5D4, and low enough that with BSI, could be a low light champ like the original 6D.


----------



## Alex_M (Dec 2, 2016)

CR0.01 - readout noise


----------



## tron (Dec 2, 2016)

It may very well be a high iso and a DR champion (just like 6D)...


----------



## j-nord (Dec 2, 2016)

24mpix would be pretty pitiful. Wasn't the last, more credible rumor, for 25-26 mpix? Either way, without a big fps and buffer boost, I'm not interested. I'm assuming a significant AF upgrade, of course.


----------



## tron (Dec 2, 2016)

j-nord said:


> 24mpix would be pretty pitiful. Wasn't the last, more credible rumor, for 25-26 mpix? Either way, without a big fps and buffer boost, I'm not interested. I'm assuming a significant AF upgrade, of course.


There is a camera already like that and it's called 5DMkIV. What do you expect? to make then almost similar? So 24 is pitiful and 25 is OK. Yea I see the logic in this...


----------



## unfocused (Dec 2, 2016)

Whenever someone writes in to a forum and says, "I was told by a very reputable source..." you can be sure it is really a CR 0 rumor.


----------



## hbr (Dec 2, 2016)

24mpx would be fine with me, although the original 6d had a slightly smaller sensor than the 5D III, (20.2mpx vs 22.3mpx), it was actually a better performer in low light. The gap in the rumored 6D II sensor size vs the 5D IV is slightly larger than before. I would have expected a 28mpx sensor, but if the new sensor becomes the low light king again, even at 24mpx, count me in. I don't expect a huge increase in fps, but I am very curious as to the AF points, (number of points, sensitivity, cross types, spread and how many will work with my 400mm f/5.6 lens with a 1.4x teleconverter).


----------



## Mikehit (Dec 2, 2016)

I wonder if it would AF with f8 lenses? I hope so but suspect they will leave that for the sports/wildlife 1Dx/5D lines.


----------



## hbr (Dec 2, 2016)

> I wonder if it would AF with f8 lenses? I hope so but suspect they will leave that for the sports/wildlife 1Dx/5D lines



The original one did not, so I ended buying a 7D II. But, the 80D does with certain lenses, so I am hoping all the new cameras will.

I am somewhat in the camp of those who wish that it will be a full frame 80D.


----------



## scyrene (Dec 2, 2016)

Mikehit said:


> I wonder if it would AF with f8 lenses? I hope so but suspect they will leave that for the sports/wildlife 1Dx/5D lines.



The 5D line is neither particularly aimed at sports or wildlife. Besides, the 7DII and 80D both have f/8 AF. I would expect this in a new 6D, at least on the centre AF point.


----------



## jeffa4444 (Dec 5, 2016)

Pure speculation but be surprised if the following didn't appear. 

1. 7560 pixel RGB-IR metering sensor
2. 45 point AF down to f8
3. 24MP 
4. flicker control
4. Improved mirror assembly
6. Wi-Fi, NFC, GPS
7. 100% viewfinder
8. flash sync 1/250 sec
9. 6fps
10. smaller body & weather sealed 

Priced at the same level as the outgoing 5D MKIII


----------



## tron (Dec 5, 2016)

jeffa4444 said:


> Pure speculation but be surprised if the following didn't appear.
> 
> 1. 7560 pixel RGB-IR metering sensor
> 2. 45 point AF down to f8
> ...


flash sync 1/200 sec for sure. No way it will be 1/250...


----------



## sherif (Dec 26, 2016)

awesome


----------



## Don Haines (Dec 26, 2016)

unfocused said:


> Whenever someone writes in to a forum and says, "I was told by a very reputable source..." you can be sure it is really a CR 0 rumor.


There was this list of rules of thumb to live your life by...... One of which was "never trust someone who says 'trust me'"


----------



## Don Haines (Dec 26, 2016)

Mikehit said:


> I wonder if it would AF with f8 lenses? I hope so but suspect they will leave that for the sports/wildlife 1Dx/5D lines.


I think that F8 autofocus and Anti-flicker are going to be on just about everything from here on.....


----------



## bokehmon22 (Dec 26, 2016)

What do you guys think of the likelihood of Dual SD slot? I keep seeing it listed in all rumors. 
Better sensors than 5D IV? Better ISO & Dynamic range?


----------



## Jopa (Dec 26, 2016)

If Canon makes it SL1 size - they can count on me


----------



## unfocused (Dec 27, 2016)

bokehmon22 said:


> What do you guys think of the likelihood of Dual SD slot? I keep seeing it listed in all rumors.
> Better sensors than 5D IV? Better ISO & Dynamic range?



I think you will see dual SD slots.

If I were Canon (I'm not) I would give it the same sensor as the 5DIV. Never understood the rationale for giving the 6D a different sensor in the first place. Just as the 7D and the XXD models have shared the same sensor, it makes sense to have these two full framers using the same sensor. There are plenty of other ways to differentiate the two. If you give the 6D less MP count, then 5D owners feel like they are getting less high ISO performance, if you give it more MP, then some will feel it's too close to the 5DS.


----------



## hbr (Dec 27, 2016)

If we look at the past, the 5D III had a 22 mpx sensor and the 6D had a 20 mpx sensor so I'm thinking that it might just have a 28 mpx sensor although right now 24 Mpx seems to be the norm.

If Canon keeps the 6D II as a beginners full frame camera, I doubt there will be two memory card slots, although that would be nice.


----------



## The Supplanter (Dec 27, 2016)

I beg Canon to make this thing with a fully articulating screen like the 70D. I'll be first to pre-order if they do.


----------



## In-The-Dark (Dec 27, 2016)

Im not really into the MP count. Canon could make it 24, heck they could even retain 20 if they want to . If someone wants higher MP's, they can opt for either the 5D IV or the 5DS/R variants. 
But please Canon, improve the AF - more AF points (plus cross-type ones), wider spread, etc. . . . and a lighter body would be appreciated.


----------



## rfdesigner (Dec 27, 2016)

In-The-Dark said:


> Im not really into the MP count. Canon could make it 24, heck they could even retain 20 if they want to  . If someone wants higher MP's, they can opt for either the 5D IV or the 5DS/R variants.
> But please Canon, improve the AF - more AF points (plus cross-type ones), wider spread, etc. . . . and a lighter body would be appreciated.



+1

uber-low-light beats Mpixies, 20 is more than I need right now, zero pattern noise looks like a done deal.

I'd also go for 90% QE while I'm at it (backside illumination, plus Bayer matrix of course) like page 4 of: http://www.e2v.com/resources/account/download-datasheet/3882

+accurate, widespread AF, but don't care so much about hyper-speed or tracking, so 19 double cross giving f8 focus to -4EV would make my 6D look pedestrian and give me an "itch in the wallet"

and keep the mag frame, without that I'll certainly be staying put.


----------



## rs (Dec 27, 2016)

hbr said:


> 24mpx would be fine with me, although the original 6d had a slightly smaller sensor than the 5D III, (20.2mpx vs 22.3mpx), it was actually a better performer in low light. The gap in the rumored 6D II sensor size vs the 5D IV is slightly larger than before. I would have expected a 28mpx sensor, but if the new sensor becomes the low light king again, even at 24mpx, count me in. I don't expect a huge increase in fps, but I am very curious as to the AF points, (number of points, sensitivity, cross types, spread and how many will work with my 400mm f/5.6 lens with a 1.4x teleconverter).



MP count is not an indication of sensor size. All bodies mentioned feature a FF sensor, of approx 36mm x 24mm.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 27, 2016)

rs said:


> hbr said:
> 
> 
> > 24mpx would be fine with me, although the original 6d had a slightly smaller sensor than the 5D III, (20.2mpx vs 22.3mpx), it was actually a better performer in low light. The gap in the rumored 6D II sensor size vs the 5D IV is slightly larger than before. I would have expected a 28mpx sensor, but if the new sensor becomes the low light king again, even at 24mpx, count me in. I don't expect a huge increase in fps, but I am very curious as to the AF points, (number of points, sensitivity, cross types, spread and how many will work with my 400mm f/5.6 lens with a 1.4x teleconverter).
> ...



True, but Canon's specs list the 6D as 35.8mm x 23.9mm, and the 5DIII as approx. 36mm x 24mm, so it may be that the 6D sensor is, indeed, slightly smaller.


----------



## MeanGreeny (Jan 14, 2017)

PA_phoxerballzz said:


> *I beg Canon to make this thing with a fully articulating screen* like the 70D. I'll be first to pre-order if they do.



You can be second in the queue  It's the only reason I'd upgrade from my 6D. 17mm and 24mm Tilt Shift Lenses and creaky knees just don't play well together


----------



## tron (Jan 14, 2017)

unfocused said:


> bokehmon22 said:
> 
> 
> > What do you guys think of the likelihood of Dual SD slot? I keep seeing it listed in all rumors.
> ...


This is a reasonable reasoning.

However:

1. They (Canon) claim they always put the best sensor available.
2. They have to differentiate somehow so if they had the same sensor they would have to make strong cuts in other features, AF for sure, 1 card only (that may still happen) and much more which I would rather not imagine now. OK they will do but maybe they would have to do more...
3. Canon cameras always tempt us by not having any model that is a 100% superset of all others. No matter how advanced or new a Canon camera is there is always another Canon that is better in some points (and worse in others). So if it has worse AF and less IS it will probably have better DR and high iso performance (than 5D4).


----------



## rrcphoto (Jan 15, 2017)

BeenThere said:


> Unlikely Canon would set a price this far ahead of release.



of course they would. the price of the item probably determines how and what gets on it.

and it won't be BSI.


----------



## BeenThere (Jan 15, 2017)

rrcphoto said:


> BeenThere said:
> 
> 
> > Unlikely Canon would set a price this far ahead of release.
> ...


why? If it's not yet available, they can set the price to meet the market conditions at the time. Of course they have a target manufacturing cost for the developers, but a lot of factors affect manufacture's recommended retail price; not the least of which are exchange rates and current competition.


----------



## Orangutan (Jan 15, 2017)

BeenThere said:


> rrcphoto said:
> 
> 
> > BeenThere said:
> ...




Just my guess, but you're both right and both wrong: a target price range is likely created when the project is kicked-off to help determine scope. The specific price within that range will be determined by market conditions and bean counters.


----------



## BeenThere (Jan 15, 2017)

Also a guess, but I will guess yes on BSI.


----------



## Berowne (Jan 15, 2017)

I think, that the 6DII will be a replacement of the 6D _and_ the 5DIII with the Price being in the Region of the 5DIII.


----------

